# Back Smoking



## markuk (Jun 20, 2015)

IMG-20150620-00327.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 20, 2015






Did 4 racks of Ribs this morning - decided to try coating 2 of them with Tennessee Honey before giving them an hour or so in foil after the smoke  to see how that works

Great to be doing this again !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 20, 2015)

*HELLO MARK!*   I thought you dropped of the face of the earth!  Glad to have you back!  Good lookin ribs!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello Mark, Long Time No See, well you know what I mean!

Fantastic looking ribs


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 23, 2015)

Good looking ribs Mark, good to see you back!


----------



## markuk (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the greetings folks ! - not sure if the Tenn honey has made much difference - cut the bigger ones in half - eat one half with Wicked Beans and wedges - froze the rest for another day :)


----------

